# Kommentare zu "Pressemeldung DAV"



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2005)

Hier könnt Ihr diskutieren und kommentieren.


----------



## Pikebite (3. November 2005)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Pressemeldung DAV"*

Klingt ja alles recht schön, besser zumindest als vieles, was der VDSF in letzter Zeit geäussert hat.

Auf die Öffentlichkeitswirkung und die Umsetzung darf man trotzdem erstmal gespannt sein.


----------

